# suche günstiges Angebot für Platz auf Webserver



## A-lux (8. Februar 2005)

Hey all,

bin auf der Suche nach einem kostengünstigen Angebot um meine Homepages ins Internet zu stellen, teilweise mit Downloadtraffic und PHP Möglichkeit - ist es ratsam die Adresse z.B. bei Evanzo zu hosten und den Webserver eines anderen Anbieters zu nutzen? Wenn ja, wie würden die Konditionen aussehen.
Habe einige Infos zusammengetragen, aber so recht überzeugt bin ich nicht. Bei Arcor kann eine Weiterleitung schalten, aber dann ändert sich die URL im Quelltext.
Habt ihr eine bessere Lösung parat?
Besten Dank,
Kent


----------



## puetz (8. Februar 2005)

Schau doch mal bei

http://www.strato.de/ 
http://www.1und1.info/xml/order/Web...208192717-e6865916b4a140682f84f8658b4f797c-S1

rein! ;-]


----------



## metalux (9. Februar 2005)

und alturo ist auch nicht schlecht ...

 mfg jens


----------



## A-lux (9. Februar 2005)

Yo, cool - 
 genauso was hab ich gesucht. Ein Hosting mit genügend Downloadtraffic - dachte nicht das man das so günstig haben kann ohne ne Weiterleitung zu schalten.
 Special Thanks


----------

